# Possibly the worst 18650s around - 9800mAh(!) UltraFire



## 325addict (Jan 24, 2016)

I just wanted to warn the community for these batteries: "UltraFire CN 18650 9800mAh 3.7V" (Yellow with black imprints).
I was SO surprised that a manufacturer was so extremely dumb to put this extremely high capacity on his batteries that I just HAD to check how much there was in it in reality. The results were quite shocking. 
I first charged them fully, checked voltage hot off the charger: 4.18V so this was good.
Then I discharged them with a current of just 450mA - no problem, isn't it?
Cut-off voltage was set to 3.0V as we all know that further discharge only damages the cells and doesn't bring much more capacity.

The outcome was 669mAh for cell #1 and 738mAh for cell #2.

After the first one, I was quite sure: something went wrong, as a small, short interruption in the discharging process cuts off the discharging immediately. After the second cell I knew: these are just VERY BAD CELLS. Nothing went wrong in the first discharge! I measured them after discharging and indeed: they were down to a bit more than 3V so really discharged....

My advice: don't buy them


----------



## Changchung (Jan 24, 2016)

This is no new in this forum, if everybody read or ask before buy any 18650 this dont happen... All the XXXXfire batteries are just crap... I dont know how much you pay for, but just for the record, I just get 12 panasonic 3400 for 38$ from a reliable USA seller.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 24, 2016)

325- Thanks for testing, and confirming, that there are some really, really questionable cells out there.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 24, 2016)

They probably have a small capacitor inside and filled with recalled Chinese drywall. BTW: I am not joking.


----------



## erict18650 (Jan 24, 2016)

Changchung said:


> This is no new in this forum, if everybody reed or ask before buy any 18650 this dont happen... All the XXXXfire batteries are just crap... I dont know how much you pay for, but just for the record, I just get 12 panasonic 3400 for 38$ from a reliable USA seller.



Can you link where you got them?


----------



## Changchung (Jan 24, 2016)

erict18650 said:


> Can you link where you got them?



Was in ebay in a aution.


----------



## bkb (Jan 24, 2016)

Funny, I just went on eBay to check them out and there's all kinds of 9800mah batteries on there now. Even found some that are called "gtf led flashlight expert". Must be an ultrafire spinoff. Pretty soon the Chinese will be breaking the 10,000 milliamp barrier.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey 325addict. If you believe you can safely dissect this cell (without hurting yourself or burning your house down!!!) I'd love to see what's inside. HKJ took some cheap cells apart a while ago and the photos were interesting. (I'm guessing you don't have a pressing need for a 700mAH 18650)


----------



## Changchung (Jan 24, 2016)

The best destiny for those batts is been dead... Hahahaa


----------



## fivemega (Jan 26, 2016)

*Possibly they misprint "UltraFire CN 18650 9800mAh 3.7V" instead of "UltraFire CN 18650 800mAh 3.7V"*



325addict said:


> My advice: don't buy them



*Exactly.*


----------



## fivemega (Jan 26, 2016)

Double post removed.


----------



## MarioJP (Jan 27, 2016)

How is this even allowed to sell? I see more Ultrafires, trustfires before i finally see panasonics.


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 27, 2016)

bkb said:


> Funny, I just went on eBay to check them out and there's all kinds of 9800mah batteries on there now. Even found some that are called "gtf led flashlight expert". Must be an ultrafire spinoff. Pretty soon the Chinese will be breaking the 10,000 milliamp barrier.



They must have heard you - and stepped up to meet the challenge. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6Pcs-3-7V...198527?hash=item41a04bd4ff:g:pzAAAOSw4UtWTu1A


----------



## fivemega (Jan 27, 2016)

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDgwMA==/z/pzAAAOSw4UtWTu1A/$_57.JPG
*This one misprint the first letter of brand name.*


----------



## bdogps (Jan 27, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> They must have heard you - and stepped up to meet the challenge. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6Pcs-3-7V...198527?hash=item41a04bd4ff:g:pzAAAOSw4UtWTu1A



Whoa! A non known battery brand has the technology to make a battery that has a 10,000 mAh capacity? I saw that 89 people have bought these batteries. Only if people had some sense to do a bit a research on batteries instead of just buying these junk and possibly dangerous batteries.


----------



## tripplec (Jan 30, 2016)

The need to knock off a Zero. 980mAH and it would be close. LOL

Send them back to the seller if via Ebay as they guarantee sellers conduct and products are not misleading etc.


----------



## davew2 (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow! Almost 10 amp hour from a cell only slightly larger than a AA. What is the chemistry? Plutonium/tritium? China needs to set some standards for measuring battery current.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 31, 2016)

davew2 said:


> China needs to set some standards for measuring battery current.



*They just need a little honesty.*


----------



## light-wolff (Jan 31, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> They must have heard you - and stepped up to meet the challenge. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6Pcs-3-7V...198527?hash=item41a04bd4ff:g:pzAAAOSw4UtWTu1A


Finally they crossed the 10000mAh barrier. Now that this has been achieved, we'll see further advancement in 1000mAh steps.


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 31, 2016)

davew2 said:


> What is the chemistry? Plutonium/tritium?


Matter - antimatter reaction controlled by dilithium crystals.


----------



## Phlogiston (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm holding out for proper Zero Point Modules. 

Unfortunately, the present state of the art in Chinese manufacturing for these often produces Zero Power Modules instead...


----------



## Conte (Feb 3, 2016)

tripplec said:


> The need to knock off a Zero. 980mAH and it would be close. LOL
> 
> Send them back to the seller if via Ebay as they guarantee sellers conduct and products are not misleading etc.



HAH, my thoughts exactly. They mean't to put a decimal in the capacity number.


----------



## bdogps (Feb 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-2pcs...Cells-for-flashlight-/151916471280?nav=SEARCH

Hey you can get rcr123a batteries with 3000mAh capacity for a very low price. What a joke!


----------



## Gauss163 (Feb 9, 2016)

The fake 10000mAh 18650 cells have been around for quite some time - they were discussed here before. Of course it is not surprising that competition keeps forcing them to increase the fake capacity claims. 

Soon they will reach infinity, and to leap beyond that they will need help from mathematicians (set-theorists) to understand notation for higher orders of infinity. Not only do such pie-in-the-sky abstractions exist, but they actually find use in concrete real-world applications, e.g. proving that certain types of complex recursive algorithms do terminate. For a simple example see this post - which describes a simple statement about arithmetic that is true but is not provable by elementary number theory.


----------



## Minimoog (Feb 10, 2016)

Gauss163 said:


> The fake 10000mAh 18650 cells have been around for quite some time - they were discussed here before. Of course it is not surprising that competition keeps forcing them to increase the fake capacity claims.
> 
> Soon they will reach infinity, and to leap beyond that they will need help from mathematicians (set-theorists) to understand notation for higher orders of infinity. Not only do such pie-in-the-sky abstractions exist, but they actually find use in concrete real-world applications, e.g. proving that certain types of complex recursive algorithms do terminate. For a simple example see this post - which describes a simple statement about arithmetic that is true but is not provable by elementary number theory.



A battery with a large infinity symbol instead of a rating and finished in solid black with a bright yellow spark symbol running from pole to pole would look impressive on eBay. Whilst only absorbing around 800mAh when charging, due to the wrapper and zap symbol it could be marketed as something new and amazing.


----------



## n3eg (Feb 13, 2016)

The ForeverFIRE - aka the Eternal Flame battery. Half-life rated at 100 years. Do not discard in container unless approved by NRC or AEC. Ships from Fukushima Japan.


----------



## davew2 (Mar 10, 2016)

n3eg said:


> The ForeverFIRE - aka the Eternal Flame battery. Half-life rated at 100 years. Do not discard in container unless approved by NRC or AEC. Ships from Fukushima Japan.



"Now that's funny. I don't care who you are, that is funny!" - Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Mr. Tone (Mar 10, 2016)

Doc, this thing is nuclear?!!!


----------



## fivemega (Mar 17, 2016)

*Before spend your money, please read this and this.*


----------



## ShySly (Nov 13, 2017)

If anyone wants further indictment of these, I bought some a couple months back. After finding this post I requested a refund, and the seller doesn't even want the batteries back, they simply gave me back my money.


----------



## PaladinNO (Nov 24, 2017)

Greetings, ShySly!

The current max _actual_ capacity you can get from a 18650 is 3400-3600 mAh. Anything above that (4000+ mAh), and best avoid it.

Recently bought myself some Keeppower NCR18650G 3600 mAh for a Fenix CL30R lantern.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Keeppower-...eable-Protected-Japan-Battery-x2/222658620669

First time I've seen an 18650 3600 mAh, but I got several Keeppower batteries of multiple types, and am pleased with all of them.
Dealt with this seller before too, and they're effective and polite, so I don't seen any reason for concern.


Also,

:welcome:


----------

